# Sump planning.. Overflow and Pump Questions.



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello everyone,

So I am upgrading from my current 135 to a 220gal and am in the works of piecing together and building my first sump. However, before I commit to anything I'd like to hear from others in regards to my setup, mostly in regards to overflows and pumps.

As I said the tank is a 220gal (72"x24"x30"). I am planning on using 75gal sump. The tank is NOT drilled so I am going to be using an overflow box. As of now, I am planning on an Eshopps PF-1800 overflow which is rated for up to 1600gph and has dual 1.5" bulkheads. I was then going to go with dual Jebao DC flow adjustable pumps. This way, each bulkhead off the overflow will have it's own pump. My thought process on this was in case one pump failed, I'd still have a second one operating. So I guess my question is.. is this the best way to go about it?

Other options would be..

-Dual overflows and dual pumps, with each overflow having it's own single pump. (obviously the most expensive route)
-Single overflow with a single pump, with the two bulkheads from the overflow T'd off.

I'd also like to hear from anyone who has experience with the Eshopps overflows, as well as the new Jebao DC pumps.

Thanks!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm going to go ahead and answer my own question..

For some reason I was thinking the pumps would be directly hooked up to the dual bulkhead drains. This is incorrect. The pump/s will simply be hooked up to the return line/s. So I ended up ordering a single Eshopps 1800 overflow box that is rated to about 1600gph. I then also decided to go with a single Jabeo DC-12000 pump which pumps ~3100gph (with no head pressure). The tank and stand are quite tall so I will be loosing a decent amount of flow from the pump by simply plumbing everything up. I will then fine tune the flow by using the electronic flow adjustment on the pump, as well as a gate valve in the plumbing. Now I am just searching for a cheap 75gal to act as the sump..


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

What size will your return lines be? U shouldnt need to adjust the flow if your returns are smaller then the overflow. The water will only flow out as fast as the pump puts it back in. If the returns and over flow lines are the same size then u will run into the constant battle of adjusting your flow. However, if u go with a 1.5" overflow and a 1" return then u can run the pump wide open with no worries. The only acception would be if you had a massively oversized pump and felt that it was running through your sump to fast to build bio.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

My overflow has dual 1.5" bulkheads so I plan on running dual 1.5" lines into two filter socks. I am still debating what size plumbing to use for my return, or if I want single or dual returns. From what I have gathered most people use 3/4 or 1" return lines.

I also had to downsize the sump to a 40gal as that's the biggest I could fit in the stand without tearing it apart. The person I bought the setup off of did a fantastic job building/finishing the stand so I decided not to mess with it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Both my tanks that have sumps are run with 3/4" tubing, split into two returns, one at each end. The 180 uses a Mag 18 and the 125 uses a Mag 12.

I hear you on the size of the sump - my 125 has a 30 gal on it, and I had to break down the entire tank to get the sump into the stand from above. it would not fit otherwise.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the same tank size 72x24x30 and I couldn't fit a 75 in my stand either. I went with a 40 and a 20 high connected together for my sump. I am running a single Jebao DC-9000. I run 1.5" PVC for my return line and the flow I get is incredible. The amount of water that comes through the drains (my tank is reef ready) will overflow the filter sock if I run the pump full blast. With the control on the Jebao there is no need to run a gate valve on the return.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys.

Kemp, what size are your drains? I have dual 1.5" bulkheads and planned to run that diameter all the way into the sump. If I went that route, do you think a single 1.5" return would be sufficient? I have the Jebao DC12000 but won't be running it full boar as my overflow is only rated for ~1800gph.

Also, how are you liking the Jebao pump?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, drew this up real quick..



Everything look alright? The tank is an acrylic 40gal "long" that already had the center divider. Instead of breaking it out, I decided to just drill holes in it to let the water flow through and into the next chamber. Let me know if you think it could be improved in any way. I do however want to keep it relatively simple..


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

My drains are 1". I run a 1.25" durso drain that gets converted to 1" at the bulkhead. I stay 1" all the way to the sump. I get good flow that is relatively quiet. The thing to keep in mind is the durso style drain mixes water and air and you want the right mix. My drains are louder when I reduce the flow from my pump and I think that is because the water to air ratio is wrong. To run 1.5" drains, I'm guessing you have to move a lot more water to get a quiet system. I can't say how much flow that is, as this is my first tank with a sump.

I love the Jebao pump and will definitely get more of them. I am currently planning another 210 for SA cichlids and a 150 salt water reef tank. Both tanks will get Jebao pumps! I think a 1.5" return will move all the water you need.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

A couple of suggestions on your sump design - I have spent a lot of time trying to get my K1 to move in my sump and it has been a pain in the you know what. Where the water flows out of the K1 chamber can get clogged with media very fast, I'd makes sure you do a lot of testing before you plum the tank. My other suggestion is to only use coarse filter sponge. I tried several different sponges and anything higher than 15 ppi wouldn't flow worth a dang in my sump.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions Kemp. My tank is not drilled, so I am using an Eshopps overflow box that has dual 1.5" bulkheads.. which is why I was planning on carrying that diameter all the way into the sump. I currently have 2 gallons of K1 and a large dual outlet air pump that will hopefully move it sufficiently. How much K1 do you have and what are you using to move it?

Also, did you incorporate any check valves or siphon breaks into your plumbing? You may be in a different situation as your tank is drilled but I am deathly afraid of any kind of flooding..


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a cubic foot of K1 and a dual outlet pump. I'm going to get a bigger air pump though, just not sure which one.

No check valves but I did drill a small hole as a symphony break. I can kill my pump without flooding my sump. Just makes sure you have plenty of overflow space in your sump design.


----------

